# Phakomorphic Cataract



## coderguy1939 (Feb 24, 2009)

The nearest I can get to this is something to do with glaucoma and macular edema.  Anyone ever code this before?  Thanks.


----------



## mbort (Feb 24, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> The nearest I can get to this is something to do with glaucoma and macular edema.  Anyone ever code this before?  Thanks.



so--is phacomorphic glaucoma the same as phacomorphic cataract? if so then here is your answer..if not..we are back to square one.

Phacomorphic glaucoma is the term used for secondary angle-closure glaucoma due to lens intumescence. The increase in lens thickness from an advanced cataract, a rapidly intumescent lens, or a traumatic cataract can lead to pupillary block and angle closure.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 26, 2009)

The 2nd DX the doctor used was anatomic narrowing but he never mentions borderline glaucoma.  I was looking at 365.02.


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

looks good to me


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 26, 2009)

So, would you use 366.8 for the cataract?


----------



## mbort (Feb 26, 2009)

yes either the 366.8 or 366.9


----------



## coderguy1939 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your input, Mary.


----------

